# Avacodo



## In the Kitchen (Oct 14, 2004)

I just ate a whole avacado with salt and pepper on Ry Krisp cracker.  Is that bad or worse loaded with calories?  I would rather eat avacodo than chocolate bar. Could someone give me recipes with avacodo?  Maybe I just realized how good they were when I tried jkath's avacodo cheesecake.  Was a real hit with the family but had to make sure we ate it all real fast.  My son tried to save it and it dried up and he didn't want to eat it then.  I was given website for them but does someone have recipes they want to share that they really enjoyed?  Thanks.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 14, 2004)

I feel your pain -- I'm also addicted to the darned things!  So, when you want to indulge yourself again, try this!

(I don't remember where I found this online, but I certainly can attest to how good it is....)

Avocado Bacon Boats

12 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/2 cup dairy sour cream
2 ripe tomatoes, peeled, seeded and chopped
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 avocados, halved and pitted (not peeled)
2 tablespoons chopped green onion

In a bowl, combine crumbled bacon, sour cream, tomatoes, onion, lemon juice and salt. Carefully scoop out avocado halves, leaving a firm shell. Dice avocado pulp; fold into bacon mixture. Spoon into avocado shells and serve immediately


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2004)

Love 'em here too, but still haven't got the hang of how to buy them at the right point.  (I know what I'm supposed to do, but always get them too hard or too mushy.)


----------



## kadesma (Oct 14, 2004)

in the kitchen,
We love avocado's and we always make this dip in honor of my dad .It's a rather about recipe but one we have at the drop of the hat and always on holidays
Mash 2 ripe avocados
add 2 to 4 cloves of med. sized garlic - depends on your garlic taste
2 teaspoons extra virgin olive oil
1 scant teaspoon worchestershire
 now we add mayo, i just add til i get a pale green mixture i'd say a fourth to a half a cup.
salt to taste
We serve with thin sliced sour dough baguette, but you can serve with potato chips, or cocktail pumpernickle or even rye..But our fav is the sour dough.. Hope you will give this a try. Oh, yes, instead of guacamole we use this with our tacos.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2004)

You're killin me here......


----------



## kadesma (Oct 14, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> You're killin me here......


yoikes mudbug run fer yer life  
kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Oct 15, 2004)

Shrimp/Avocado Boats -

Not an exact recipe, more of a 'throw-down', but try this!  You'll need - 

Small shrimp, cooked, peeled
1/2 avocado for each serving
Lettuce for a 'bed' - baby greens are nice, so is butter lettuce
'Louis' sauce - mixture of cocktail sauce, mayo, lemon juice

Peel and halve the avocados, and place each half on a bed of the lettuce.  Put the shrimp in the avocado's seed cavity, and drizzle the 'Louis' sauce over it.

Pretty and yummy!


Speaking of avocados, has anyone every grown one from the seed?  I have one that's 5 ft tall right now!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

Sometimes for lunch I'll eat a half of an avocado with some french dressing, thats it.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 15, 2004)

Here are some recipes from my files:

Avocado with Roasted Red Pepper Sauce

2 ripe avocados, quartered, peeled, and sliced *(see directions below)
2 or 3 roasted and peeled red peppers, either homemade or bottled as “sandwich peppers”
4 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon powdered mild red chilies
Salt and pepper to taste

*To quarter, peel and slice the avocados:
Halve each avocado, unpeeled, remove the pit, and slice each half in half again. Peel the quarters by slipping your thumb between flesh and skin, just sliding down to separate the two. Now slice each piece into 4 slices lengthwise and gently fan them out on small salad plates.

Mix the remaining ingredients in the jar of an electric blender and purée into a smooth sauce, stopping as needed to scrape down the jar with a spatula. Place a ribbon of the richly red sauce down the center of the sliced avocado and serve, cool, as soon as possible. This sauce improves if kept for a few hours in the refrigerator, so it can be made ahead if you like.

Feast Of Santa Fe: Cooking Of The American Southwest -By Huntley Dent


Avocado with Avocado Sauce

4 ripe avocados, cool but not chilled
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon lime juice
2 small green onions chopped into 1-inch lengths
2 generous dashes Tabasco
Salt and pepper to taste

First cut 3 of the avocados into thin slices in the following way: Halve each avocado, unpeeled, remove the pit, and slice each half in half again. Peel the quarters by slipping your thumb between flesh and skin, just sliding down to separate the two. Now slice each piece into 4 slices lengthwise and gently fan them out on small salad plates. Allot 2 quarters - that is, 8 slices - per person.
Quarter and peel the remaining avocado. Place it in the jar of an electric blender with all the other ingredients. Blend into a smooth sauce, taking time to scrape down the sides of the jar as necessary. Taste for seasoning and spoon a ribbon of the sauce down the center of the avocado slices. Serve
cool and as quickly as possible so that the avocado does not lose its fresh
taste and color.
This green-on-green appetizer satiates even a fanatic [I plead guilty!], and the presentation is lovely enough in it simplicity to suit a dinner party.

Feast Of Santa Fe: Cooking Of The American Southwest -By Huntley Dent


AVOCADO SANDWICH 

Makes  1 serving

2 slices bread, preferably whole wheat 
Mayonnaise  to taste 
1/2 avocado, sliced 
4 to 6 slices tomatoes, sliced thin 
2 slices Monterey Jack or Emmenthaler Swiss cheese 
Red bell peppers, rings 
Red onion, sliced in rounds 
Romaine lettuce OR green leaf or red leaf lettuce 
Alfalfa sprouts or mixed sprouts (Optional) 

1. Spread both slices of bread with mayonnaise to taste. 
2. Place the avocado over one slice of bread,  and mash it until smooth.
3. Place the tomato slices over the avocado; then add the cheese. 
4. Top the cheese with the red pepper rings; then place the red onion slices over the red pepper.   
6. Add the sprouts if desired. 
7. Top this with lettuce; then cover with the second bread slice.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2004)

my fav sushi roll is called the dragon roll. it's a california roll, ya know, avocado, julienne cucumber, and crab rolled in rice and nori, topped with alternating slices of more avocado and eel. it's really tasty and rich from the creamy avocdao. if the sushi chef isn't busy, he gets really creative making it look like a dragon, with extra rice, and salmon eggs for eyes, and a origami tongue and tail.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 15, 2004)

I love the southwestern eggrolls.  I have had them in multiple restaurants but a good one was when I was in Belleview, WA. 

Stuffing:  Black Beans, Sweet Corn, Red bellpeppers, garlic, cilantro, jalapenos, cumin powder, limejuice and ofcourse lots of diced avacados.  

Wrap in eggroll or in wonton wrappers.  Fold, seal, fry and enjoy.


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

Avocados - my favorite food on the planet! I eat at least 2-3 a week. As for the calories/fat, don't worry - they are unbelievably healthy. They are also so very nutritious for your skin!!!

Here ya go:

Beef Deluxe:
2 avocados, peeled, sliced
2 pounds of roast beef
1 red onion, sliced thin
½ c. oil
¼ c. EVOO
½ c. wine vinegar
2 tsp dijon mustard
½ tsp pepper
Chopped fresh herbs of your choice
Arrange layers of avo slices, beef & onion; repeat.
Mix remaining ingreds in bowl; pour over layers. Marinate for several hours. Serve on good crusty rolls

Chicken over Avos
8 large halved chicken breasts
2 celery stalks, incl. leaves
1 onion, quartered
Salt & pepper
2 c mayo
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1 cube chicken bouillon
1½ tsp curry (optional- I omit this and use cardamom or rubbed sage instead)
2-3 avocados, peeled & sliced
2 c. shredded cheddar or jack
In a large pot, simmer chicken, celery, onion, salt & pepper in enough water to cover. Cook till onion is tender, and chicken is done. Remove from stock & cool. Shred chicken. Reserve stock for another use. Preheat oven to 350. Combine chicken, mayo, soup, bouillon & curry, if using. 
Place avo slices in baking dish (13x9) Pour chicken mix over and top w/cheese. Bake 20 min till bubbly.

Aussie Pasta (thinkin' of you, WayneT)

1 pound Fettuccine (about 500 grams)
oil & butter for frying
1 pound chicken breasts, cut into strips (about 500 grams)
3 avocados, peeled, cut into chunks
½ pound bacon, cut into small pieces (about 250 grams)
1 cup grated cheese (about 250 grams)
Fresh herbs
1 tsp. minced garlic
1 minced medium sized onion
Boil a pot of water & add pasta. Cook till done.
Heat skillet with oil & butter, fry onions, garlic herbs, bacon and chicken. When chicken is nearly cooked through, add avocado and lightly mash with a wooden spoon while cooking. (As chunks heat up, some of them start to mash, thus forming pasta sauce.) When chicken is cooked through, add cheese and stir till melted and mixed in with avo sauce. Plate the pasta in a swirl and place a large serving of the chicken/sauce on top. YUM!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2004)

I didn't read all the posts so I don't know if this was said - avocado is a GREAT nutritional source - the fat is a good fat - but when you start adding mayo and stuff it makes it a "bad" thing.  Just a simple guacamole with avocado, chopped tomatoes, cumin, cilantro, lime juice isn't bad at all -   I can't imagine that the Ry Krisp crackers are bad for you either.

Another way I like it is cut in half, pit removed, and fill the "bowl" a tad with balsamic vinegar.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 15, 2004)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> I love the southwestern eggrolls.  I have had them in multiple restaurants but a good one was when I was in Belleview, WA.
> 
> Stuffing:  Black Beans, Sweet Corn, Red bellpeppers, garlic, cilantro, jalapenos, cumin powder, limejuice and ofcourse lots of diced avacados.
> 
> Wrap in eggroll or in wonton wrappers.  Fold, seal, fry and enjoy.




I've got to try this one one day!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2004)

chocolatechef - I have had something similar - they are quite addictive - so beware!!!! LOL  YOu can even make them with something as simple as taco meat.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Here are some new ideas.

Fruited Couscous in Avocados
1 c Couscous 
1 c Apple juice 
1/4 c Prunes, pitted & chopped 
1/4 c Dried cranberries 
1/4 c Dried apples 
1/4 c Apple juice concentrate, thawed 
1/4 ts Cardamom, ground 
1 tb Maple syrup 
1/4 c Pecans, toasted & chopped
Avocados, halved, pits removed, edges rubbed with lemon juice

1.Place couscous in a small mixing bowl. Set aside.
2.Bring apple juice to a boil in a small saucepan; add dried fruit and simmer for 5 mins until fruit is softened. Take off heat and pour over the couscous. Cover & set aside until the juice is absorbed. 
3.Stir in the apple juice concentrate, cardamom & maple syrup. Set aside.
4.Fill avocado halves with couscous mixture. Sprinkle with pecans and serve.

Avocado Bread
3/4 c Mashed ripe avocados 
3  Eggs 
1 c Vegetable oil 
3 ts Vanilla 
3 c Flour 
1 1/2 c Sugar 
2 ts Cinnamon 
1 ts Salt 
1 ts Baking soda 
1/2 ts Baking powder 
3/4 c Walnuts, chopped 

Preheat oven to 350F. Grease the loaf pan and set aside.
1.Mix the avocados with the eggs, oil, and vanilla. Blend well. 
2.Add the flour, sugar, cinnamon, salt, baking soda, and baking powder. Fold in the nuts. 
3.Bake for 1-1/2 hours. Cover the top loosely with foil after the first 30 minutes. Cool in pan on a wire rack.

Avocado Veloute
6 tb Butter 
1 c Finely minced scallions, green part only 
2 Garlic cloves, mashed 
2 lg Ripe avocados 
1 Lemon, juiced 
4 tb Flour 
6 c Hot chicken stock 
Salt and freshly ground white pepper 
3 Egg yolks 
1 c Heavy cream 
1/2 c Heavy cream, whipped 

1.In a small heavy saucepan melt 2 tb butter. Add the scallions and garlic and cook, covered, over low heat for 5 minutes or until the scallions are very soft but not browned. Remove them to a blender. 
2.Add the coarsely mashed pulp of avocados. Sprinkle with 1/2 of the lemon juice and blend the mixture at high speed until it becomes a smooth puree. Set aside. 
3.In a large saucepan melt the remaining butter. Add the flour and cook the mixture, stirring constantly, for 2 minutes without browning. Add the hot chicken stock and whisk until the soup becomes slightly thick and very smooth. Season the soup with salt and pepper and let it simmer, partially covered, for 30 to 40 minutes. 
4.In a mixing bowl combine the egg yolks and cream; blend them well. Fold the avocado puree into the cream and yolk mixture. Pour the mixture into the soup and, stirring constantly, heat the soup through without letting it come to a boil. Correct the seasoning and keep the soup warm. Serve the soup garnished with chives and a spoonful of whipped cream.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

Ya'll are making me crave avocados now!!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 15, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> chocolatechef - I have had something similar - they are quite addictive - so beware!!!! LOL  YOu can even make them with something as simple as taco meat.



Oh, oh.  There goes my girlish figure!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2004)

Chocolatechef, it can go the same place mine did!!!!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## GaArt (Oct 15, 2004)

I just love avacados I eat em striaght up, or smushed- on sandwiches or in salad. 
Iam going to try some of these recipes thought.


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

If you're having a martini, it's fun to use an avocado ball, instead of the traditional olive. You just use a melon baller.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> If you're having a martini, it's fun to use an avocado ball, instead of the traditional olive. You just use a melon baller.


Now why didn't I think of that...  
kadesma
Martini anyone :?:


----------



## jkath (Oct 16, 2004)

Okay, it's after 12 - I'm up for one 
Actually, avoballs are really good in gin drinks too, especially citrusy ones.
Very good in grapefruit vodka as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm lookin like a lush - oh dear! Back to my coffee!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> Okay, it's after 12 - I'm up for one
> Actually, avoballs are really good in gin drinks too, especially citrusy ones.
> Very good in grapefruit vodka as well.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'll have one with ya, I just got back from grocery shopping and it was like a zoo!  I'm ready, I've got the avocados and gin and , weeeel here's to you   
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 17, 2004)

I love avocados any way, shape, or form!  To eat them plain, I like to either cut them in half, remove the seed, and sprinkle just a bit of salt on it, or better yet put a couple teaspoons lemon or lime juice on it and then add a little salt.  Avocados are wonderful on a green salad, along with tomatoes.  Any dressing is good with it, but Thousand Island seems to be made to go with it (I also love Bleu Cheese with it).  

Now I am going to give you a recipe for something so wonderful that you will wonder how you lived this long without it!  lol

These are served cold and go great with steak. 

Stuffed Green Chiles 

1 can (4 oz.) whole green chiles 
1/4 pound shredded jack cheese 
1 ripe avocado 
1/2 cup cooking oil 
1/2 cup vinegar 
1 red onion (optional) 
Salt and pepper, to taste 

Mash avocado with salt and pepper. Slit open chiles, remove seeds. Stuff each chile with avocado and cheese. Place stuffed chiles in deep (at least 3") dish. Mix oil and vinegar and pour over chiles. Top with onion slices, if desired. 

Refrigerate 2 to 3 hours.

Enjoy!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

Listen to Barbara - she knows what she's talking about!
I made these and they are scrumptious!
Hubby loved 'em too


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I love avocados any way, shape, or form!  To eat them plain, I like to either cut them in half, remove the seed, and sprinkle just a bit of salt on it, or better yet put a couple teaspoons lemon or lime juice on it and then add a little salt.  Avocados are wonderful on a green salad, along with tomatoes.  Any dressing is good with it, but Thousand Island seems to be made to go with it (I also love Bleu Cheese with it).
> 
> Now I am going to give you a recipe for something so wonderful that you will wonder how you lived this long without it!  lol
> 
> ...


Barbara,
wow this looks great, we are having shredded pork tacos tonight and this will be perfect to go with them.  
thanks kadesma, off to the store for the chiles


----------



## amber (Oct 17, 2004)

All I do is split the avocado in two, remove the pit, then pour some canola oil and red wine vinegar into the avocado (leave in the shell), and eat it up!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 18, 2004)

*Avacados*

I am happy all of you feel the same way I do about avacados.  Amber, you don't mash it before you eat it?  Not on crackers or anything?  I truly have gotten hungry for them just reading all the comments.  I do like grapefruit and vodka too.  I don't think vodka is bad for you either.  Doesn't seem to affect me but I was told not to drive if I drink.  Have you tried raspberry vodka?  They say that is good.  Any other vodka drinkers here?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 18, 2004)

*avacados*

Guess I am thinking of vodka when I have to clean this freezer.  Anything to help me with this job.  Just as long as I don't fall in and the lid closes.


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: avacados*



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Guess I am thinking of vodka when I have to clean this freezer.  Anything to help me with this job.  Just as long as I don't fall in and the lid closes.







hee he hee hee hee hee hee hee

as for vodka drinkers - go to the beverage thread - we're all over it!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 19, 2004)

*avacados*

well, I didn't fall in and the job is DONE!!!!!!! Now for some more vodka. Anyone care to join me?  What gets me is when they ask, what have you done all day?  I am grateful to have it done for another year.  Sure gets dirty.  I guess I can admit to anything here.  You won't tell will you?  I try to be perfect.  well, you want to hear another one?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 20, 2004)

*avacados*

I think I posted in the wrong area.  Sorry, I just finished cleaning the deep freezer and was tired.  If I made you wonder what I was talking about.  See how housework affects the mind?  I apologize and sincerely hope you don't think I am 'out of it'.  I should just stick to eating avacados than no reason to clean a deep freezer.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 24, 2004)

*avacados*

Are we still eating our avacados?  Funny, I think of all of you when I do.  Good thoughts and feel normal.  I don't think many people really buy them.  But knowing the way you guys feel makes me so happy.  Thank you all.  You are bringing happiness in my life.  Like new baby. Child or animal.  Always something different.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 24, 2004)

http://www.calavo.com/Consumers/recipes.asp

http://www.justfruitrecipes.com/inxavo.html


Try these sites above.  SC


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

www.avofest.com
www.avocado.org


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2004)

Take a little proscuitto and wrap it around a slice of avocado.  Yummm yum.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 25, 2004)

It took me 6 month to first taste an avocado, Nowadays I love it. Avocado is actually good for you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 25, 2004)

*avacados*

I am so happy I am not alone.  Now whenever I have them I feel like I have company.  Wouldn't it be great to have an avacado picnic with all these great recipes?  I just can't believe how different they make your life.  Some women put them on their face.  Wonder what that is supposed to do?  I wouldn't waste them on my face.  Too good to enjoy.  I never see them on a menu in a restaurant.  That would probably be an exclusive item if they were.  Wouldn't that make a great place to eat where they just served avacados.  Wonder how soup would taste?  Here I go again fantasizing!  Thanks for joining us CharlieD  You're addicated now.  They actually look like prunes but I think much more enjoyable.  Thanks for all the links.  Go crazy!!!


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2004)

Avocados are one of those chidlhood happy memories.  When I was a young teen, my godmother, ma tante Claire, introduced me to avocadoes.  I loved them immediately.  I still love salads and avocadoes, and think of Auntie Claire every time I pull out the cutting board to make a salad.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 25, 2004)

*avacados*

Claire:  I had tante too.  Many of them in fact.  Not one named Claire though.  Alma, Frieda, Alice, Millie, etc.  Loved them all for different reasons.  All seemed so unique in their own way.  One thing they all liked to eat good food.  Our family was never invited over to their house because there were so many of us.  Our mom was the best cook of them all though.  She knew how to handle so many of us.  Guess some of her ideas fell on me because as you say whenever I eat I think of her.  She always knew that was the way to anyone's heart.  When you are hungry and you get good food that is love.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: avacados*



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Wonder how soup would taste?  Here I go again fantasizing!


After reading this, just for fun I did a search for avocado soup recipes and got 68 results!  I'm sure some of them were repeats, but that is still a lot of recipes for avocado soup.  Here are a few different ones:

http://www.texascooking.com/recipes/avocadosoup.htm
http://www.recipezaar.com/11058
http://recipes.wenzel.net/recipe/6266/
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/20/Avocado_Soup41369.shtml
http://gourmetmoms.com/soupssalads/chillyavocadosoup.html

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

I didn't check out Barbara's links, but here is a soup recipe I've had for 14 years....

Chilled Avocado Soup

1 sliced Avocado
1½ c. chicken broth
½ c. sour cream
½ c. light cream
grated rind of 1 lemon

Put these in a blender till smooth. Cover w/plastic wrap,
chill for 4 hours. Garnish with dill or chives.

Surface will darken, so discard upper 1/8".  Then, stir & serve.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 26, 2004)

*avacados*

Thanks jkath and Barbara L your efforts are not in vain.  I feel so blessed to have such support and understanding.  14 years, no wonder you look so good.  It shows.  Look at all that hair, from avacados I bet.  This seems like such a extra interest to me when I go to the store.  I am even getting better at picking them out.  I feel proud to achieve small things in my life.  How many servings is this for?  Do you eat something with it or is it filling?  I will make it and see how it goes.  Has to be eaten same day I am sure.  Thanks for your time and thoughts.  I have received special gift I know will make my family happy.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned avocados for dessert. Here in the Philippines, avocados are always served in some sweet form.  Putting salt on it or other savory seasonings is unheard of. The most common preparation is plain mashed avocado mixed with sugar and evaporated milk. Served chilled.  It's a great dessert. We also have avocado milkshakes and avocado ice cream.  

The only problem I have with avocado is the bitter flesh next to the skin.  That's why we avoid scraping too close to the skin otherwise you get bitter avocado.  But this results in wastage.  Not sure if this is a function of the species of avocado that's locally available or is there a trick to choosing good avocado?   Are your avocados like this too? I haven't tried the imported avocados here as they are very expensive.


----------



## toku (Nov 24, 2004)

I've always had avacados with soy sauce.  ^_^; it's really good.


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2004)

Has anyone had the embarassing (well, luckily no one is looking) experience of answering a post they've already answered?  Oh, my dear, those little gray cells must be getting grayer.


----------

